# Are you High Definition Ready?



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I just watched a new recording on my HR20, with this title. It seems like a showcase, but not listed under showcases. Anyway, no real news here, jut a 4 minute overview of what equipement is needed for the new HD coming from D*.

The showcase is set to expire Sept 19th, which fits with launch predictions here. Also it's encouraging to see this type of public face on the upcoming launch. Can't wait!!


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, the video also says that you'll need one of these recievers: H20, H21, HR20 or *HR21*. Interesting things. It says to order call D*, so maybe someone can call in and request the HR21?


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

scuba_tim said:


> Oh, the video also says that you'll need one of these recievers: H20, H21, HR20 or *HR21*. Interesting things. It says to order call D*, so maybe someone can call in and request the HR21?


yeah, i was going through the list of recordings, and came across that too, watched it and wondered the same thing, the HR21??!!! hmmm, and i should call and ask ( probably just luck of the draw though as to whether or not you get one)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suspect if you requested an H21 or HR21 at this point, all you would get was a confused CSR.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suspect if you requested an H21 or HR21 at this point, all you would get was a confused CSR.


Confused CSR? Really? I have never heard such a thing.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

So today I wake up and there is a recording on my DVR under my playlist NOT showcase titled Are you highdefinition ready? It dosnt show when it was recorded but shows expires 9/19 and was recorded on channel 1010.


Interesting no? Also interesting the date it expires.

Anyone else get this recording ushed to there dvr?

Im also not able to delte it. GRRRRR.


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

scuba_tim said:


> Oh, the video also says that you'll need one of these recievers: H20, H21, HR20 or *HR21*. Interesting things. It says to order call D*, so maybe someone can call in and request the HR21?


Where did this recording show up? I have never had a recording that i did not set up myself. Also i have had my HR20 for almost a year now and never had anything show up in the showcase tab. What's the deal with that?


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

It showed up at the top of My Playlist (I have my playlist sorted by most recent first). I agree this is odd, I would have expected it as a showcase, but I guess D* wanted to draw attention to it, which is a nice change. 

Now maybe they will have the CSR folks watch the 4 min video before starting work today. Any bets?:hurah:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> So today I wake up and there is a recording on my DVR under my playlist NOT showcase titled Are you highdefinition ready? It dosnt show when it was recorded but shows expires 9/19 and was recorded on channel 1010.
> 
> Interesting no? Also interesting the date it expires.
> 
> ...


Me to. Pressed info and it was recorded at 5:02am. Can't delete it either


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

scuba_tim said:


> It showed up at the top of My Playlist (I have my playlist sorted by most recent first). I agree this is odd, I would have expected it as a showcase, but I guess D* wanted to draw attention to it, which is a nice change.
> 
> Now maybe they will have the CSR folks watch the 4 min video before starting work today. Any bets?:hurah:


I just checked my playlist and did not have it. like i said in a previous post i have never had a recording just "show up" in my list or showcase tabs. Does this happen often? Why would I not get them?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have also seen this on my DVR. 

Important to note: This is the first time I've seen any evidence that DIRECTV can schedule regular recordings without my knowledge or consent. Previously it's been showcases and software downloads only. I never had any doubt that it was possible, and it paves the way (IMO) for web-based scheduling!


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

I found the recording interesting in the fact that it talks about the H20/H21 and the HR20/HR21. While we have seen evidence of testing the H21, I have not seen any evidence of the HR21 being tested or that it even exists on this site.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> So today I wake up and there is a recording on my DVR under my playlist NOT showcase titled Are you highdefinition ready? It dosnt show when it was recorded but shows expires 9/19 and was recorded on channel 1010.
> 
> Interesting no? Also interesting the date it expires.
> 
> ...


I deleted mine using double dash


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I deleted mine using double dash


My fault I cant delete it I deleted somthing in showcases


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Shouldnt this be in SHOWCASES


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

Is there someone that can answer why iwould not have gotten this recording and never get them even in showcases?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I believe they are rolling this out on the 2 channels (77 and 92) as well as via a limited-term video to the playlists so that one way or another, everyone sees this announcement ASAP. 

The rollout on the DVRs in the playlist probably takes some time to get out to everyone, and since today was the first day anyone go it, perhaps it will take more than 1 day to voer all DVRs out there.

I give D*TV credit that they are clearly doing all they can to get out the message on the new channels, BBC's, and checking your hardware. They're probably also getting a ton of calls on upgrades to new HD equipment.

Patience everyone. More HD is around the corner.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Short & to the point, good. But I can't delete it from My Playlist using the red button or double dash.


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm sure they put in the Playlist to be sure everyone sees it. I don't check Showcase very often, in fact as far as I know I didn't even have it until a few days ago. The 4 minutes of SD recording doesn't amount to anything and the information is very important. Imagine how many people are learning this stuff for the first time. It saves the customer from disappointment and will free up the CSR's so they can answer my stupid questions!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Some interesting things about the video.

1. It says it was recorded on 1010. No 1010 in my guide. When I tune there, nothing. Yet...

2. They said the video would be playing over and over "on this channel." Maybe 1010 is coming.

3. It didn't show up on my HR10 (although I am having a dual tuner with single cable issue that is messing up some satellite recordings) and yet a lot of it was aimed at those without an H*2[01] unit.

4. I like that it was in playlist since it means everyone will "see" it but I wish I could delete it after I watched it.


----------



## dragonbait (Jan 20, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Some interesting things about the video.
> 
> 1. It says it was recorded on 1010. No 1010 in my guide. When I tune there, nothing. Yet...
> 
> ...


1010 is probably just a hidden channel for delivery of showcase type content.

If you look at channel 77 and 92 you will see the video is playing there continuously. SO the statement that it is playing over and over "on this channel" is intended for what is happening on 77 and 92.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have a problem with hardware related info being in the playlist, as Showcases is easy to ignore. This seems like a message about D* infrastructure and therefore a bit more important.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I don't have a problem with hardware related info being in the playlist, as Showcases is easy to ignore. This seems like a message about D* infrastructure and therefore a bit more important.


I dont either, but It erks me that I cant delete it.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

+1

this is all too exciting Especially with Myr hr20 working well...im stoked!!! Couldnt be happier with D*....



Capmeister said:


> I don't have a problem with hardware related info being in the playlist, as Showcases is easy to ignore. This seems like a message about D* infrastructure and therefore a bit more important.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

It would be pretty odd if your HR10 didn't get it in the next day or so. I would think it would be the old units that would be top priority on this thing. If you've got the HR20, then you're guaranteed to be a third of the way there equipment wise.



tonyd79 said:


> 3. It didn't show up on my HR10 (although I am having a dual tuner with single cable issue that is messing up some satellite recordings) and yet a lot of it was aimed at those without an H*2[01] unit.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Me to. Pressed info and it was recorded at 5:02am. Can't delete it either


:lol: I feel left out I didn't get it


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I didn't get it either, have a HR20-100. Wonder if the Hundred Nation was left out again, LOL! We won't complain though, since one can't delete the recording!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

shendley said:


> It would be pretty odd if your HR10 didn't get it in the next day or so. I would think it would be the old units that would be top priority on this thing. If you've got the HR20, then you're guaranteed to be a third of the way there equipment wise.


It won't surprise me because I am having a problem with my HR10. I took off one of the lines (the one I am using for SWM for the HR20) and it tries to record on the tuner I turned off at times. Possible that it did try to put it into a showcase or something and it failed. (Long story, but I am using my HR10 as a tuner and as a DVR for OTA only since that doesn't mess up...all timeshifting on satellite is on an HR20.)


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I first saw the recording in the playlist on one of the HR20-700s this morning after reading the thread about 77 and 92. I checked the HR20-100 and it hasn't received the recording yet in the playlist. Wish I could delete it since I've played it and watched the live feeds.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay, I have to admit--I can't delete it on my HR20, and I'd like to be able to. That's kind of meh-ish.

Also, it's not closed captioned. Hello--9 % or more of the U.S. is deaf or hard of hearing.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeh it is annoying. Right there in the middle of my recordings, it must go


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> Oh, the video also says that you'll need one of these recievers: H20, H21, HR20 or *HR21*. Interesting things. It says to order call D*, so maybe someone can call in and request the HR21?


I want the HR21 to be a Tivo.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

philslc said:


> I want the HR21 to be a Tivo.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, so after a little bit of discussion, I still can't believe that no one here has some scoop on the big news from D* video. There is an HR21 in the works, and I'd argue based on the video should be as far along in testing as the H21 (which I've enjoyed reading about from the testers here).

So, let's have it folks, time to spill the beans.

Oh, and there is firmware floating for it too:
http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=

Thanks Brott!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Don't hold your breath.


i hope not, i would pay to remove the Tivo software


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> Ok, so after a little bit of discussion, I still can't believe that no one here has some scoop on the big news from D* video. There is an HR21 in the works, and I'd argue based on the video should be as far along in testing as the H21 (which I've enjoyed reading about from the testers here).
> 
> So, let's have it folks, time to spill the beans.
> 
> ...


Those of us that have been waiting to further upgrade (why I need too 
is a question I alone have to answer) would like to know what is up?


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a HR20-100s and a HR20-700. The 700 got the recording sent to it, but, the 100 did not. The 100's are left out!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

only one of my 700's got it - go figure.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

chopperjc said:


> Those of us that have been waiting to further upgrade (why I need too
> is a question I alone have to answer) would like to know what is up?


Not much info out on the HR21 (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95458) but I know we'll get the first glimpse here when it's ready.

Till then, lets sit back and watch all the HD D10 can send.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> That's kind of meh-ish.


Very much so. Feels like a "loss of control" of my playlist...even if it's not eating up my available disk space, I don't like it sitting there like a sore thumb.


----------



## smith13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had a tech deliver a hr20-100 today and we talked about any new units coming out. He says that the new one (maybe the hr21) will have a built in splitter so that you would only need one line running in to the unit. Also I think the HR21 will of course have the built in b-band converter. I can't stand those things on the back of my receivers.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

philslc said:


> I want the HR21 to be a Tivo.


I want a pony.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

smith13 said:


> I had a tech deliver a hr20-100 today and we talked about any new units coming out. He says that the new one (maybe the hr21) will have a built in splitter so that you would only need one line running in to the unit. Also I think the HR21 will of course have the built in b-band converter. I can't stand those things on the back of my receivers.


I assume the tech was referring to the unit being SWM (formerly "FTM") compatible, which the HR20 is now. With the SWM, you can run one line to the unit and the BBC is not needed.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the information DirecTV, I am HD ready (of course I have been for a long time).

Now that I have watched your little show, let me delete it please. 

It looks like we will have to stare at it until 9/19.

What were they thinking? It should delete itself after you have watched it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

philslc said:


> I want the HR21 to be a Tivo.





bwaldron said:


> I want a pony.


I believe both of those birds could be killed with one stone.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm just glad to finally know that my AT-9 dish is called a "Sidecar". The AU-9 was called "Slimline" from day one. :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> I'm just glad to finally know that my AT-9 dish is called a "Sidecar". The AU-9 was called "Slimline" from day one. :lol:


I thought that was interesting, too.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

i was able to delete it with double dash from the playlist.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

_I did not see that you already had this thread and inadvertently started a new one. Sorry about that. _
My HR20 automatically recorded this program for me overnight:

"Are You High Definition Ready?"

It talks about the coming channels and the satellite launch and explains that you need to check to make sure that your receiver is either:

HD Receivers: H20 or H21 or HD Recorders: HR20 or HR21

It also shows the BBC's and their correct installation.

It says if you have questions to call 800-531-5000 or go to:

www.directv.com/hdcheck

This 4 minute recording is not in a showcase but in Playlist. It does not have the option to be deleted.

- Craig


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes. I thought it was odd that it is the playlist and not a showcase. I also tried to delete it


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Just watched it last night. Saw another post on it, on here yesterday. Also saw it running on channel 77 and 92.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

The HR21 was referenced in a press release or article where D* was quoted 3-4 weeks ago as well. Maybe they've done an exceptional job of keeping it under wraps so that even Earl doesn't have any info on it. That, or they are just toying with us... :rolling:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Thaedron said:


> The HR21 was referenced in a press release or article where D* was quoted 3-4 weeks ago as well. Maybe they've done an exceptional job of keeping it under wraps so that even Earl doesn't have any info on it. That, or they are just toying with us... :rolling:


Any guesses as to what features the HR21 will have or not have over the HR20?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

All we've got right now is that it's been announced. That's what I was told when I asked months back, and that's still the official line.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

If its like the H21, with no ota, I would not have it.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

This program is running on channel 1010 right now if you want to see it.

It is 4 minutes long.

By the by, I have no auto records for anything because Autorecord records the wrong channels. So this was purely push content but instead of a Showcase, it was pushed to my Playlist.

- Craig

_Edit: The program only ran once and then the 1010 channel was no longer available..._


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

djousma said:


> i was able to delete it with double dash from the playlist.


I sure wasn't. Was anyone else able to?


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

How do we get this stupid thing out of the playlist. I want to delete it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dukefan said:


> How do we get this stupid thing out of the playlist. I want to delete it.


You can't... it will expire on it's own


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I sure wasn't. Was anyone else able to?


Not here. That clip has better staying power than my mother-in-law


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Albie said:


> Not here. That clip has better staying power than my mother-in-law


Funny!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Albie said:


> Not here. That clip has better staying power than my mother-in-law


But easier to live with


----------



## IDIC (Feb 9, 2007)

I just had my wife check for this recording and we don't have it. So, I will ask this question. According to my HR-20 manual, I am supposed to have a 5 lnb dish. I don't (3 lnb), and everything works fine. I had some problems with software downloads, but that problem has somehow resolved itself. Anyway, my question is, do I have to have the 5 lnb to get the new channels?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

IDIC said:


> I just had my wife check for this recording and we don't have it. So, I will ask this question. According to my HR-20 manual, I am supposed to have a 5 lnb dish. I don't (3 lnb), and everything works fine. I had some problems with software downloads, but that problem has somehow resolved itself. Anyway, my question is, do I have to have the 5 lnb to get the new channels?


You can see the same clip as the recording on channel 77 or 92. To answer your question, however, yes, you do need the 5LNB dish to receive the new HD channels when they start up.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I want a pony.


:nono2: :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

IDIC said:


> I just had my wife check for this recording and we don't have it. So, I will ask this question. According to my HR-20 manual, I am supposed to have a 5 lnb dish. I don't (3 lnb), and everything works fine. I had some problems with software downloads, but that problem has somehow resolved itself. Anyway, my question is, do I have to have the 5 lnb to get the new channels?


Watch channel 77, call D* and tell them what you need.

They should install it free.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I have found out that there is already a thread on this in the General Forum.

Would you change the title of the OP to:

"Are You High Definition Ready?"

and merge this into that thread?

Sorry for any inconvenience.

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Craig's thread has been merged into this one. I know this makes it a little difficult to follow, I apologize for that.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Can we change it to _Are you ready for some *footbaaaaaaall* !_ in honor of the soon to be starting season, instead ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I love the idea that it is in the playlist and not the showcases so that the mainstream will actually see it. In the future though D* it would be nice if this could be deleted after viewing it.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

I would be more interested to see it in the showcase folder, with a good graphical sign to inform the mainstream that there is a new item in the showcase folder. That will be a good way of educating the user about the usage of the "Showcase".


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Alexandrepsf said:


> I would be more interested to see it in the showcase folder, with a good graphical sign to inform the mainstream that there is a new item in the showcase folder. That will be a good way of educating the user about the usage of the "Showcase".


:up:


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Mixer said:


> I love the idea that it is in the playlist and not the showcases so that the mainstream will actually see it. In the future though D* it would be nice if this could be deleted after viewing it.


I sure hope those in power do act on that suggestion. I for one don't appreciate a recording that wasn't requested be put in the playlist without giving the ability of deleting it. After all where it's at is *My Playlist* so the user should be allowed to delete *any* recording from there.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you High Definition Ready? 

They should of name it in todays words:

Are you Ready for High Definition Baby?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

willis134 said:


> I just checked my playlist and did not have it. like i said in a previous post i have never had a recording just "show up" in my list or showcase tabs. Does this happen often? Why would I not get them?


Same here.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

This video showed up on my HR20-700 but neither of my HR20-100's. After I watched it, I later went back to the list and it had disappeared. I didn't try to delete it, it just disappeared.

I also looked in my Showcase and found 3 new videos that were recorded 8/11 between 3am-4am. One is a DVR welcome message and the other two are for NASCAR (yawn). These showcase videos are on the -700. Nothing showed up in the showcase on the -100's.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Just checked my Playlist and It's GONE!

It had recorded Monday morning at 8:02 am, I watched it Monday night But couldn't delete it after viewing.

After reading this thread Just checked and it has disappeared from my Playlist.
Even though it had a expire date in September, it probably just deletes itself a day or so after you view it

Has anyone else thats viewed it had it delete on its own ??


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Checked mine this morning and its gone also.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Just checked my Playlist and It's GONE!
> 
> It had recorded Monday morning at 8:02 am, I watched it Monday night But couldn't delete it after viewing.
> 
> ...


Same here - had it, watched it, couldn't delete it with dash-dash or red button , but it disappeared overnight without action on my part and in spite of the 9/19 expiration date. 

HR20-700 running 0x18A


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I had not viewed mine yet. It is still there. However, the expiration date has changed to 8/22 and there is a "triangle with an exclamation point" icon on the far left.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I had not viewed mine yet. It is still there. However, the expiration date has changed to 8/22 and there is a "triangle with an exclamation point" icon on the far left.[/QUOT
> 
> Same here. Shouldnt that recording be put in SHOWCASES


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I still have a recording for this item, however it's not the same recording from yesterday. The DVR says it was recorded today 7:02AM CDT and expires 8/22.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Am I the only one astounded at the attention this recording is getting ?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I had not viewed mine yet. It is still there. However, the expiration date has changed to 8/22 and there is a "triangle with an exclamation point" icon on the far left.


This is how mine appears now, as well. When I selected it, it shows as being recorded this morning. So, the HR20 apparently deleted the one that I watched, and then it re-recorded today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Doug Brott said:
> 
> 
> > I had not viewed mine yet. It is still there. However, the expiration date has changed to 8/22 and there is a "triangle with an exclamation point" icon on the far left.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> Am I the only one astounded at the attention this recording is getting ?


I guess so. 

Seems like there are several points this recording hits:

Who knew a regular playlist item could be pushed
That it could be marked undeletable
Then deleted by remote control
Oh, and that BBCs _ARE_ important. 

Yeah, most of us here knew that last one...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting points indeed, Tom. I'm gonna see if they just go away without me watching or if it records each night (through say 9/19) until I do watch it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I must admit, if it self-deletes a couple days after you view it, I think that's okay, when it's important information (and not a sales thing or commercial).


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Well just checked and

IT'S BACK !!!!
recorded this morning at 8:02 am ET

Same as Doug Brott It has the Exclamation point and says it Expires Today.....
BUT I have watched the other one.

I guess we will see this a few more times until the HD channel launch
This way it will always be at the top of the List (If sorted by date)

IMO 
I think this is a Great way for D* to get the word out !!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DVRaholic said:


> ...
> IMO
> I think this is a Great way for D* to get the word out !!!


IMHO, I agree that they need to get the info out, this is a great method--so long as it only has a short life on my playlist or is deletable. (And doesn't reappear too often.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I guess so.
> 
> Seems like there are several points this recording hits:
> 
> ...


And 5. The HR21 is coming soon...:nono2: :lol:


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Ch 77 and 92 no such channels


----------



## bobkatF (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't watch this. Getting "Searching for authorized content".

Anyone else? Hopefully it will self-delete.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Recording just showed up in my playlist today. When I tried to watch it, just got "Searching for authorized content" for a few seconds then goes back to "Play, Showings, Done" menu. Also, saw earlier posts that said the recording is playing on channels 77 and 92. Those channels don't show up in my guide.


----------



## alexcue (Nov 21, 2005)

bobkatF said:


> I can't watch this. Getting "Searching for authorized content".
> 
> Anyone else? Hopefully it will self-delete.


yup that's what mine does... nothing shows


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Worth saying again... this recording might be annoying to us but for the millions who have HD and (for some reason) don't visit DBSTalk.com it's critical. This is the best news for DIRECTV HD subs in a long time and people need to know about it. 

FWIW Mrs. Shadow is pretty annoyed that you can't delete it either.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...after a quick test, I also have the video with the exclamation point, and expiring today. I also get the searching for signal video when I play it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...after a quick test, I also have the video with the exclamation point, and expiring today. I also get the searching for signal video when I play it.


What are they up to, I had the recording the first day they did it, now I see what you're seeing. I wonder how much fun the D* boys re having with us by playing these little games?

Maybe they pulled it because they were getting too many calls from folks asking what the H21 and HR21 that they mentioned in the video were?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Is it part of the Reserved section of the HDD?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

HA!! I found out how to delete it (it wouldn't let me "dash-dash" or delete from the show's menu). I used "Mark & Delete", and it's GONE!

R'uh r'oh....I just told DirecTV about a "flaw" in their software...


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> 77 and 92. Those channels don't show up in my guide.


They were there for me a day or so ago, but gone tonight.

D* must have pulled them.


----------



## bigredexpy (Aug 24, 2006)

RAD said:


> What are they up to, I had the recording the first day they did it, now I see what you're seeing. I wonder how much fun the D* boys re having with us by playing these little games?
> 
> Maybe they pulled it because they were getting too many calls from folks asking what the H21 and HR21 that they mentioned in the video were?


Mine only showed up today. I know that I have everything needed (dish/switch/box/tv) Duh, what does it mean when both of my HR20's do not show the video?


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

willis134 said:


> Is there someone that can answer why iwould not have gotten this recording and never get them even in showcases?


Because you didn't get the software update yet. It is staggered and the east coast gets it last. It's 0x18a


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can't... it will expire on it's own


when will it expire? Mine says 8/22 but I got it last night and today is the 22nd...odd.

Also I was able to watch it on one HR20 but the other says "searshing for satellite content".

I wish they just let you delete it


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

you can delete it by going to "mark & delete"

Hooray!!!!!


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

alexcue said:


> yup that's what mine does... nothing shows


Me too. Won't play


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mocciat said:


> you can delete it by going to "mark & delete"
> 
> Hooray!!!!!


By gum, you sure can! Thanks, mocciat!


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

So when you do your hdcheck has anyone then ordered a receiver through their link? It takes you to the $299 fee upgrade (HD DVR). Won't they eventually replace the receivers for free? Are they going to force all their HD TIVO customers to threaten to leave Directv to get the required receiver by going through customer retention? 

It seems like an inefficient procedure that will probably result in slow upgrades.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> IMHO, I agree that they need to get the info out, this is a great method--so long as it only has a short life on my playlist or is deletable. (And doesn't reappear too often.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Ya, excellent method. Pure genius. Top notch, quality work indeed.
They pushed something onto my playlist that 
I don't want, 
didn't ask for, 
can't delete, 
AND DOESN'T WORK. It's just a blank screen. It won't play.
Yup, I'm extremely impressed.
:nono2:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

The recording that was in My Playlist with the 08/22 expiration disappeared after midnight. It will be interesting to see if another copy shows up on Thursday.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Groundhog45 said:


> The recording that was in My Playlist with the 08/22 expiration disappeared after midnight. It will be interesting to see if another copy shows up on Thursday.


Same for me. Just checked My Playlist it's gone.


----------



## jorhett (Nov 14, 2006)

I normally give D* a lot of lee-way, but the fact that they autorecord a program that just says "Searching for authorized content" makes me start to wonder why I waste my time believing in them.

When you can't demonstrate your technology because of your own most annoying bug, you're just setting it up for failure.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

mocciat said:


> you can delete it by going to "mark & delete"
> 
> Hooray!!!!!


I said that a page ago...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jorhett said:


> I normally give D* a lot of lee-way, but the fact that they autorecord a program that just says "Searching for authorized content" makes me start to wonder why I waste my time believing in them.
> 
> When you can't demonstrate your technology because of your own most annoying bug, you're just setting it up for failure.


I have a feeling that they needed to get rid of the program before the 9/22 experation date that it originally had. So they sent out a new program, with nothing in it (or something to that effect) with the same exact name but with the 8/23 experation date. The big question is why did they pull this from all the channels they had it on and take this action to get rid of the recording?


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I never saw the video and I guess it is because I have an HR20-100. I also now get a message on channel 499 that says that I don't have a B-Band Converter connected. Yet, sometimes it says searching for signal. I called D* and they said that was normal and they show I have all the equipment I need to get the new HD channels. I asked how come it shows a message that I don't have a B-Band Converter connected and he just said that it was normal. Great help. So, my questions to the dbstalk.com community, is this really normal or should I try to get some more B-Band Converters just to be sure?


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

Interestingly, I saw this in my list, tried to play it, but it wouldn't play. It also said it expired Aug 23...I guess they know that I'm ready...

EDIT: maybe I should read further before I post. I see others could not play it either...


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Geesh. This has not shown up in my playlist OR showcase.

I feel so left out.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I seen where they had a H21 receiver upgrade,It is black BUT it has no atsc screwin for the (ota) antenna, thats about all I know about it. I wouldn't want it just because of the antenna hookup, but I would like to have a black one, since all my other stuff is black. Jerry


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I dont know much about atsc screwin, but I would think it takes two ATSC screwin to make a baby atsc.....



wmj5 said:


> I seen where they had a H21 receiver upgrade,It is black BUT it has no atsc screwin for the (ota) antenna, thats about all I know about it. I wouldn't want it just because of the antenna hookup, but I would like to have a black one, since all my other stuff is black. Jerry


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Skooz said:


> Geesh. This has not shown up in my playlist OR showcase.
> 
> I feel so left out.


Same here


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Same here


Your not missing anything interesting anyway


----------

